

Down and Out in Post-Nokia Finland - mellery451
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-08-07/nokia-decline-finlands-tech-workers-face-bleak-job-market

======
mellery451
what I find most interesting is the pro-active safety net for laid-off workers
and a culture that permits and _encourages_ people to train for a different
job as needed. In the U.S., by contrast, you are expected to feel shame and
desperation when you lose a job.

~~~
forca
Should that the US have such a great work culture as the Finns enjoy. Sadly,
the right wing in the country hate anything that smacks of the evil of
"socialism". I grew up in Europe, so what the Finns have is default for my way
of thinking.

One of the issues here is the American "left" is still too business friendly
to get anything done.

